# earthquake



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BBC News - Turkey earthquake: Desperate search for survivors

Jo xxx


----------



## daniel87 (Mar 8, 2012)

When I was out in Turkey in July there was a small earthquake in Istanbul but not as major as this. I was in Izmit at the time so didn't feel it but it would have been scary to experience it.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

Over the last few years I have felt three earthquakes. The tremors were minor but it felt really strange, as though the ground had become almost liquid, so that there were ripples under our feet.
It is an earthquake zone so these things do happen but they do not stop everyday life. 
The last time it happened I was sitting outside a bar on a warm sunny afternoon and we all became aware that we were experiencing a tremor. It lasted for a few seconds and then everyone carried on as normal.

Of course a major quake is something else and we all hope it won't happen where we are are and can only have the deepest sympathy for those who are tragically affected.


----------

